# One filter enough



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I have a twenty gallon tank. My underground filter stopped last night. I also have a second filter hooked to the side.( long story but being new I thought the underground filtler was more of an air pump. I was given the setup.) I realize you probably need more info. The second filter is not a bio wheel filter. So my question is should I buy a new mechanism for the underground filter or will the one that still works be enough? The working filter is for a 20- 30 gallon tank. I just am concerned about the oxygen level. I have no plants, lots of snails, 4 fancy guppies, two mollies, and 5 scissor tail rasboras. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

The one filter should be adequate, however, if you plan to run just the hang on filter it would be a good idea to completely remove the ugf. For the effort involved, and the improved effects in your tank, were it me, I would simply repair the ugf and keep it and the hang on filter. For that small of a tank your typical hang on filter is not a very efficient source of bacteria. In most cases every time you change your filter media you toss out your bacteria culture. With the ugf your substrate is your bacteria media and as such does a much more effective job.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Makes sense. I actually bought the ugf replacement last night and went to install it when the clear plastic tube cracked. So now I guess I go get a new tube and I'll be back to normal. Any thoughts on the number of fish I have? Can I add more?


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like you are running 11 smallish fish atm if my count is right. In short, yes you can add more fish in the same size category, up to roughly 20 total. However, rather than stress your tanks capacity, try a selective stocking. Only put those fish that you truly want in your tank and stock it to half capacity. You will find it less work and far more enjoyable because you can concentrate on enjoying the fish rather than the housekeeping chores associated with a crowded tank.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Whether you can add more fish depends on the kinds of snails you have. Are they small pest snails, or big snails, like apple snails? If the latter, I'd say hold off on the fish, apple snails need lots of filtration to take care of their waste.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

They are pond snails. For a while they were breeding like crazy. I've read that they will reproduce based on food, so to speak. They have leveled off but I have gobs of them.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

I'm new to this forum but I would say you're pretty much fully stocked.

I think as you've got all mid to top level fish you could put a couple of oto's or a bristlenose pl*c or maybe a couple of smaller corys - something small that's gonna keep the tank relatively clean.

Pl*cs do create a fair bit of waste so perhaps you'd be better off with oto's.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You should try some cherry shrimp instead of the snails they look better and reproduce much slower


----------

